# Jalen Rose a Piston?



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070101/SPORTS0102/701010338/1127


> You never know with Jalen Rose. He could be pulling your leg or he could be dead serious. But before the game Sunday, Rose hinted that he might still one day become a Detroit Piston -- perhaps even this season.
> 
> "Never say never," he said. "Never say never."
> 
> ...


IMO, i think the Suns should keep him for the playoffs.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Get rid of him. I don't think he fits their style... I've never liked him.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Suns already have 3 picks this upcoming draft


if you can get another one, why not make it 4


Rose isnt a good look for the Suns


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd welcome him back home


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Definitely try to get another pick. The suns fought all last summer for cap space, getting a pick and then moving it at the draft gives the suns lots of options next summer and Rose is barely part of this team right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol @ a swingman not being good for the Suns. He'll fit in once he actually gets minutes.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Lol @ a swingman not being good for the Suns. He'll fit in once he actually gets minutes.



Don't be so naive. He's been on the Suns for 20 games and has done absolutely nothing. And since the Suns are winning games right now, when and why, would you think that "He'll fit in once he actually gets minutes"?

Unless someone gets injured, and he's forced into action, he's going to be glued to the bench.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

AUNDRE said:


> if you can get another one, why not make it 4


Then package 2-3 of them for a lottery pick. You're gonna get a great player if you can get in the first 15 picks of this draft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Then package 2-3 of them for a lottery pick. You're gonna get a great player if you can get in the first 15 picks of this draft.



We have the Hawks picks if they don't pick top 3. Next yr, it's unprotected. The others are going to be Cavs pick from Boston lottery protected and our own.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Don't be so naive. He's been on the Suns for 20 games and has done absolutely nothing. And since the Suns are winning games right now, when and why, would you think that "He'll fit in once he actually gets minutes"?
> 
> Unless someone gets injured, and he's forced into action, he's going to be glued to the bench.


I know all that, but I'm saying in _theory_ if it came to him actually playing, he can relatively penetrate, shoot, and pass, and run, so he'll fit in. What swingman couldn't fit in with the Suns?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> IMO, i think the Suns should keep him for the playoffs.



I happen to agree.


Jumane has been playing pretty good for the Suns as of late.
But around playoff time, I think Rose will be a nice component. 
Lets remember, he has been to the NBA Finals. He has experience 
that isn't found very often.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I happen to agree.
> 
> 
> Jumane has been playing pretty good for the Suns as of late.
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Let him go, i think if he isn't seeing time during the regular season im pretty damn sure he aint gonna be seeing time during the playoffs too. I would go rose for amir johnson in a heartbeat, get a nice young guy with potential why not?


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

"IF" this trade was to be anything worthwhile for the Suns, it would have to be...

PISTONS Get
Jalen Rose

SUNS Get
Amir Johnson F 6-9 210
Pistons Own 2007 First Round Pick (currently #25) 

Which would give the Suns 4 First Round Picks in June.

Currently, they have... LINK
#4 From Atlanta
#22 From Cleveland via Boston
#25 From Detriot (trade above)
#28 Own Pick

Now, I know what you are thinking. Thats 3 Picks in the Bottom 1/3rd of the draft. However with that many picks. They could send 2 and package Kurt Thomas or Marcus Banks or even James Jones, the Suns should be able to move up into the Lotto. And probably get a another player back.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> "IF" this trade was to be anything worthwhile for the Suns, it would have to be...
> 
> PISTONS Get
> Jalen Rose
> ...


Sorry, but that is ridiculous. Amir Johnson is in all likelihood better than Rose right now. We have very high hopes for him. And to put in a 1st rounder...?

Rose hasn't seemed in shape a long time. I don't think he could crack the pistons rotation. Our back up SF is Delfino who you guys saw in the match up, and the back up sg is Murray, who you also saw... do you think Rose could out compete them?


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep him, he'll be useful off the bench come playoff time...


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

WildByNature said:


> "IF" this trade was to be anything worthwhile for the Suns, it would have to be...
> 
> PISTONS Get
> Jalen Rose
> ...


LOL, Amir Johnson, and a 1rst pick for an end of the bench guy!

Why not go further and trade Pat Burke for Yao Ming & 1rst pick. That would be more logical, at least Pat Burke gets off the bench more than Jalen does.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

"If and when the Knicks reach a settlement with Francis, he would join Maurice Taylor and *Jalen Rose - who is expected to get a buyout from Phoenix in upcoming weeks - as the third high-priced veteran to receive a lucrative deal not to play for the Knicks this season.*" LINK

If Rose wants a Championship, he will need to stay.


----------

